# ارجو مساعدتي بعمل تقرير عن مكائن cnc



## PRESTON (13 مارس 2009)

ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي في عمل تقرير عن مكائن cnc حيث اني طالب وليس لدي إلمام كامل في الموضوع .جزاكم الله عني كل خير
بو محمد


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

عايز ايه بالظبط وضح لى اللى انت عايزه بالظبط او ايه المطلوب منك [email protected]


----------

